# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Holland Ram

## FC

I had been thinking what fishes to keep in large numbers in my tank for some time. Finally, I bought a school of babby Holland Ram from Far East Aquatic on Thursday, 21 Jul 05. Immediately after I placed them in the tank, I knew I made the right decision. The baby rams are gorgeous, I am happy like a goose :P . See pics for some of them.


The body colours are not fully up yet but just started. They were born in the shop's bare tank.

----------


## stormhawk

Freddy, Ram not Rum.  :Laughing:  

Good purchase, the Holland strain is a very beautiful strain. I like Rams too but not those balloon versions.  :Cool:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Nice fish. Hehe I was wondering when I read the title just what the thread would be about. Had the tank drove you to drink some new rum from Holland?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## hobbit6003

Those are nice rams Freddy! But Ron says that he prefers his Rum in a bottle, not a tank!

After reading the title, I thought there's some interesting fertiliser you got brewing in your tank! :P 

Kenny

----------


## FC

You guys are sharp. I was thinking whether it was rum or ram but did not bother to check it up. No wonder those rams ignored me when I called them  :Laughing:  .
I had corrected them all, thanks.

----------


## stormhawk

:Laughing:  Well at least they didn't get all tipsy.

----------


## RonWill

Freddy, I thought you might want to know how the ram got it's 'rum'  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
*Microgeophagus ramirezi* (Blue Rams)

----------


## FC

Really?! Don't tell me mine (Rams) are your relatives  :Shocked:  .

By the way, the Micro-geo-pha-gus Ra-mi-re-zi sounds like a great Ra-mi. *getting hungry*
(Kidding, appreciate the right name but I got to do spelling test or write it on my tank. I am just bad, lazy to be exact, in Latin names)

----------


## TyroneGenade

Aren't they now "_Mikrogeophagus_"? Apparently, the name is Greek-based and in Greek the "c" should be a "k"... I grow so weary from taxonomic tennis...

----------

